# Wine press on amazon



## zadvocate (Apr 9, 2017)

I purchased this press. I signed up for a amazing credit card and got a $70 gift card so the total price came to $44 with free shipping. 

Just wondering if anyone has any info on it. The price is un rreally cheap


----------



## Johnd (Apr 9, 2017)

zadvocate said:


> I purchased this press. I signed up for a amazing credit card and got a $70 gift card so the total price came to $44 with free shipping. View attachment 35205
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has any info on it. The price is un rreally cheap



I've no experience with it, but noted that the wood is untreated. Make sure to get a good food grade sealer and seal it before you use it.


----------



## zadvocate (Apr 9, 2017)

Mineral oil ?


----------



## Johnd (Apr 9, 2017)

zadvocate said:


> Mineral oil ?



This is what I used on mine. Took the top band off, two coats of sealer on top half, replaced band, did the same for the bottom half. 

http://pleasanthillgrain.com/ez-do-food-safe-wood-coating


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 10, 2017)

This happened about five years ago and the price kept going down until it hit about $89. Lots of folks were waiting till next payday to buy and all of a sudden the price bumped back up to over $300. Just saying, grab it while the grabbing is good.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 10, 2017)

That's a crazy good deal.


----------



## zadvocate (Apr 14, 2017)

The press arrived today and looks great. I also bought a pint of EZ DO. This may be a silly question do I have to clean the wood first or can I just go ahead and apply the EZ DO? I will clean the press before i use it.

Also what type of lubricant do you recommend for the threads?


----------



## Johnd (Apr 14, 2017)

zadvocate said:


> The press arrived today and looks great. I also bought a pint of EZ DO. This may be a silly question do I have to clean the wood first or can I just go ahead and apply the EZ DO? I will clean the press before i use it.
> 
> Also what type of lubricant do you recommend for the threads?



As long as its smooth and clean, it'll be just fine. Helpful hint for this product: apply it with a brush, then wipe with a clean cloth. The sealer is viscous and will clump up easily. The brush will ensure good coverage, the cloth will get rid of the extra. Do take the time to remove the hoops, one at a time to get underneath there, wine will get in there. I did two coats as recommended, it has performed as expected.


----------



## Masbustelo (Apr 14, 2017)

I just bought this press on Amazon and the price was $55. Free delivery! I see mine is smaller (1.6 gallon) and a different model.https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01J5AMV98/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## zadvocate (Apr 16, 2017)

I applied the ez do, 2 coats. Looks great and can't wait to use it in the next week or 2 for Chilean grapes


----------

